# Arcoaire Enviro Plus 90 RPJ-II Furnace does not run



## torisemo (Apr 3, 2017)

I have installed a used electronic control module on the furnace as a result of water damage to the old one.

The furnace is an International Comfort Products Model No CUK050A012IN, Serial No L944356398 manufactured November 1994. It is a two burner type using a White Rodgers Model 50A50-112 type 1380-699 module.

I have been unable to find the flash codes for this model. According to White Rodgers each furnace manufacturer has its unique set of codes for their model furnace. I would like to obtain the codes for this model. I have checked the panels and inside the cabinet.

At start up, the induced fan runs two seconds and stops, then flashes 6 times. The hot surface igniter has been replaced and the flame sensor has been cleaned. The furnace had been working before the igniter failed and the old module got wet.


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

What have you tested?


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

I am pretty sure that the White Rodgers control boards have the trouble codes on the boards themselves.


----------



## torisemo (Apr 3, 2017)

Where?


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

Either you have reversed polarity, or the used module is defective.

Are you a tech, or a home owner. Tech should have easy access to tech support from White Rodgers.


----------



## Ernie in Dawson (Jun 16, 2017)

First off, I would never put in a used board except as a temporary emergency at 30 below. In this case, it sounds like the board is not getting the signal from the air pressure switch that the inducer is getting airflow. There are a few things to check. A) make sure all vent and intake pipes are clear B) check pressure switch operation (one easy way is to blow into the tube gently until you hear the "click" while having a continuity tester on the wire spades. If you get continuity, the switch is likely fine. Also make sure the tubes from the switch are clear (blow them out), and the ports into the inducer aren't plugged (a plastic toothpick or small wire can do that but be careful)
Otherwise, and more likely, the board is nfg. If possible, I would look to getting a new one from the local distributor or if not readily available, I have had lots of success with the Honeywell Universal boards and they are fairly cheap. I can't remember if they cover that WR board but I think they might.
I take it the water damage is not covered by insurance. Usually, if it's flood damage, insurance will cover the cost of a new furnace if a licensed contractor comes in and does an assessment in our area. Not sure how things work in your neck of the woods. Here in B.C., we are required by the safety authority to replace any heating equipment that the electrical system gets wet.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

Why "never"? worse case scenario, it malfunctions and one has to go on another service call. It's not like they have a shelf life, or you are endangering somebody.


----------



## Ernie in Dawson (Jun 16, 2017)

Like I said, as a temporary fix only and only if I have checked the board out personally and know it's functional and safe. Most of these control boards are pretty inexpensive. It just isn't worth the hassle. And yeah, they can be a fire hazard, worst case scenario. 
So okay, maybe not never, but only if I didn't have access to a new one right away and then I would inform the client that I will be coming back with the new one. There is nothing worse for me than dealing with the same unit time and time again. The customer is unhappy, I'm frustrated and the cost is ridiculous. Besides, during the cold season, I don't have the time.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Google is a great search engine & ContratorTalk's SE sucks.

http://www.contractortalk.com/f6/problems-comfortmaker-rpj2-furnace-532/#post1064351



> I had a problem with an Acroaire GUA080a0120IN which has The General 90 Furnace burner controller model 50A50-112. I found that White Rogers makes a replacement unit. *So I called there Tech # 1(800) 284-2925 and was told that six LED blinks means that the flame sensor is shorted to ground. *


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

Ernie in Dawson said:


> Like I said, as a temporary fix only and only if I have checked the board out personally and know it's functional and safe. Most of these control boards are pretty inexpensive. It just isn't worth the hassle. And yeah, they can be a fire hazard, worst case scenario.
> So okay, maybe not never, but only if I didn't have access to a new one right away and then I would inform the client that I will be coming back with the new one. *There is nothing worse for me than dealing with the same unit time and time again.* The customer is unhappy, I'm frustrated and the cost is ridiculous. Besides, during the cold season, I don't have the time.


I dunno, driving up to a job, going into the home, and the customer says, "It's under the house", and there is no lighting down below. Is up there.


----------



## Ernie in Dawson (Jun 16, 2017)

flashheatingand said:


> I dunno, driving up to a job, going into the home, and the customer says, "It's under the house", and there is no lighting down below. Is up there.


Lol, good point. Mobile home crawls might be the worst.


----------

